# Another Local Professional



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

it just makes me sick thinking that people running stuff like this are not only getting jobs but probably took work from a lot of hard working, legit guys. i understand you cant always have new stuff but come on. how do you even let things come to this. only good part about having the edge bent up the blow like thta is im sure it back drags great  edge doesnt even have any bolts in it, thinks its welded on or maybe but wedged in there after being bent.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

...maybe he just does his driveway?


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

doubtful, back was loaded with bagged salt, push spreader, shovels


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There are a lot of guys with new stuff who are probably charging less then that guy.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

metallihockey88;989868 said:


> doubtful, back was loaded with bagged salt, push spreader, shovels


yep thats the type of guy that low balls just like the A** Hole that cut me out and did my lot for 25 bucks....


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

maybe hes just trying to put food on his table for his family...
justlike the rest of us


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

looks like the same kind of idk scumbag that is lowballing around here.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't know the guy I don't know what he charges or if that truck is even used. Saw it at the home depot and just kinda made me mad that that truck might be taking my job. Not tryin to make anyone mad just found it amusing and thought I'd share


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

well whoever he is, he doesnt know to put the blade down when he parks


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah well it's more than likely that he's visiting our fine Country from the country of mexico.

so i would guess the guy doesnt have a DL or insurance on the vehicle and is using a fake SS# so come tax time he doesnt have to pay and he just get's a new # and goes about his merry way

but I could be wrong....


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

Life is to short to worry what other people use or for that matter charge, no one knows this guys story to make any judgements.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

niko3772;989912 said:


> yeah well it's more than likely that he's visiting our fine Country from the country of mexico.
> 
> so i would guess the guy doesnt have a DL or insurance on the vehicle and is using a fake SS# so come tax time he doesnt have to pay and he just get's a new # and goes about his merry way
> 
> but I could be wrong....


Lol think you took the words out of a lotta peoples mouths. Mine included


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

chcav1218;989899 said:


> well whoever he is, he doesnt know to put the blade down when he parks


maybe he doesn't want anyone to steal it with all the theft that has been going on lately


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

and don't get me wrong I'm all for people moving here to work and raise there family's but you need to be legal on all aspects PAY TAX"S...purplebou


----------



## Ukisuperstar (Dec 12, 2009)

Maybe just a backup truck for someone? still horrible
Never seen a plow so roughed up before, yikes!


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd just like to know what he hit with the plow. A concrete wall. It's flattened like a pancake with no curve to the blade.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jello1;989935 said:


> I'd just like to know what he hit with the plow. A concrete wall. It's flattened like a pancake with no curve to the blade.


i think the real question is how many walls. maybe this guys a plow site member and is just too embarrassed to speak up:laughing:


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

it looks like it's almost a V plow!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

maybe he's hitting too many curbs..... how many springs did that thing have 18 of them


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

its a grill guard lol


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Evanbrendel;989963 said:


> its a grill guard lol


Haha a very frequently used one it looks too


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

why do you guys always assume it is mexicans low balling the shi... out of plowing and landscaping? I seen guys charging 10 to shovel driveway and they are not mexican I seen guys charge 15 to mow lawns no matter the size wtf? and how do you know they don't pay taxes?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

anj4ever6236;989977 said:


> why do you guys always assume it is mexicans low balling the shi... out of plowing and landscaping? I seen guys charging 10 to shovel driveway and they are not mexican I seen guys charge 15 to mow lawns no matter the size wtf? and how do you know they don't pay taxes?


well all i'm going off for info is from the US government and the fact that chicago is the hot spot for the mexican citizens that don't have papers to be here..

and BTW I Love mexican food.....:laughing:


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

amusing as it may seem that it is broken down but who knows what his story is.mybe he cant afford anything better than that and hes just trying to make a living. i see a few people like that around here with broken down equipment, bu its all they can afford so you cant really laugh...


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

hes got a good foot on each side of the plow to go before it wont clear in front of the truck
WHEN YOUR NOT PLOWIN YOUR SCRAPIN


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

niko3772;989912 said:


> yeah well it's more than likely that he's visiting our fine Country from the country of mexico.
> 
> so i would guess the guy doesnt have a DL or insurance on the vehicle and is using a fake SS# so come tax time he doesnt have to pay and he just get's a new # and goes about his merry way
> 
> but I could be wrong....





metallihockey88;989915 said:


> Lol think you took the words out of a lotta peoples mouths. Mine included


Please don't speak for others, or put words in their mouths. It's extremely inconsiderate, especially with something as abrasive as this.

None of you have any idea what the story is with this truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

niko3772;989919 said:


> and don't get me wrong I'm all for people moving here to work and raise there family's but you need to be legal on all aspects PAY TAX"S...purplebou


Don't leave us hanging.......

Pay tax's what?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

2COR517;990073 said:


> Don't leave us hanging.......
> 
> Pay tax's what?


I guarantee this statement went MILES over his head.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe that is the owners truck of the company OHIO was plowing for.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Camden;990075 said:


> I guarantee this statement went MILES over his head.


Oh yeah. That's what makes it fun.:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

well with all of this i think it has been fun and alot of laugh's have been had...

but in no means am I sorry for the thing's i have said about people in this country working and not paying tax's to this country that gave them a job... 

if you live here speak the language get a DL and get auto insurance.... and pay into the system that is protecting you....


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

He probably thinks the owner of the vehicle is an illegal because it's parked next to ALBERTO's car


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

haha, this is pretty funny. the guy probably pulls up to the site to quote a job in a newer ranger or something, lowballs, gets the contract, but when snow comes guess what he shows up with! 
it looks like he would be using a shovel on most of his sites anyways haha. 

but maaybe on the serious sides of thing, maybe thats his job and he is just trying to put some food on the table for his family.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

All I wanna know is WTF is Mark doing all the way over in Skokie???


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

thing probly scrapes good at that angle


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol, some of you are so annoying with the lowballing mexican comments. Look, I certainly dont like Mexicans or lowballers. However, Id rather see this guy be able to feed his family than you not be able to buy a new toy this summer...


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

This thread is pathetic and should be pulled.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;990226 said:


> Lol, some of you are so annoying with the lowballing mexican comments. *Look, I certainly dont like Mexicans or lowballers.* However, Id rather see this guy be able to feed his family than you not be able to buy a new toy this summer...


Nice. This sentence made me laugh


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I bet that plow has made a lot of money over the years


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

niko3772;990152 said:


> well with all of this i think it has been fun and alot of laugh's have been had...
> 
> but in no means am I sorry for the thing's i have said about people in this country working and not paying tax's to this country that gave them a job...
> 
> if you live here speak the language get a DL and get auto insurance.... and pay into the system that is protecting you....


Man, you did it again!

Paying tax's what?

I can't take the suspense. It's killing me


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

where do these people come from


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

i just thing if you come into this country you shouldn't get 5 years of social security and not having to pay tax's on income for 5 years just to get on your feet... My Great Grand Father came to this country from Sicily in 1935 and worked his ass off..... nothing was handed to him...

I'm 3rd gen born in the US...

these people that come here from other countries get every thing handed to them.... 


MR. PRESIDENT CLOSE OUR BORDERS UNTIL WE GET OUR OWN **** TOGETHER.


----------



## EXTREMEV (Feb 2, 2010)

metallihockey88;989860 said:


> it just makes me sick thinking that people running stuff like this are not only getting jobs but probably took work from a lot of hard working, legit guys. i understand you cant always have new stuff but come on. how do you even let things come to this. only good part about having the edge bent up the blow like thta is im sure it back drags great  edge doesnt even have any bolts in it, thinks its welded on or maybe but wedged in there after being bent.


Just because you have better equipment than that person makes him a lowballer? So do i call u a lowballer then? The way i see it is whatever gets the job done.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

At least the guy is working and trying to make some cash instead of just sitting on his ass.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah but aren't we all just tying to make money to take care of our family's

and provide a service.....


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

niko3772;990469 said:


> yeah but aren't we all just tying to make money to take care of our family's
> 
> and provide a service.....


I don't think this guy is taking too much money away from anybody.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

oh i know... he's more then likely just doing drive ways I mean look at the plow that would be an awesome curve to do drive ways on the pull out/back drag rather than the push...

cause on a lot he would push a pile of snow that would weigh more then the truck weighs 
:laughing:


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok I am busted, you guys now know what I run. Early model Western reverse scoop for back dragging.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW, i would be so embarressed to even drive down the road with that on my truck let alone go plow a costermer driveway with it! guess he wanted a v blad!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

We got a nice one here boys, she's a real beauty...


I'm going to say it's a tie compared to another truck i saw the other day.

Newer F150, mini lightbar on the roof, about a 2'x2' magnetic sign with SNOW REMOVAL and a phone number printed in the biggest text they could fit. Looked pretty good to me, until I noticed the snowbear out front. :laughing:

Which made sense why there was 2 guys in it. One guy was the driver and controlled up and down, the other guy was the left and right function.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, I don't see him taking too many jobs from others. He's lucky to do his own driveway with out breaking the plow.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

OP it seems you have plenty of spare time to be getting more accounts. I always wonder when I see a thread like this, what makes a guy out in public go "dang I gotta get a picture of this crap so I can post it on Plowsite!"


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

niko3772;990442 said:


> i just thing if you come into this country you shouldn't get 5 years of social security and not having to pay tax's on income for 5 years just to get on your feet... My Great Grand Father came to this country from Sicily in 1935 and worked his ass off..... nothing was handed to him...
> 
> I'm 3rd gen born in the US...
> 
> ...


Ok, the hints obviously aren't helping. I think people should be required to learn how to use punctuation properly if they want to write anything. Ever. Not really, but this is pretty bad. Remember, the US has no official language and the country is a "melting pot" of immigrants.

I used to drive POS trucks every winter, make a bunch of money, sell them in the spring and repeat the next winter. I'd laugh at the guys in $40k trucks while mine did the exact same thing: move snow around. I had a super low overhead and none of my money went to a payment. I wasn't bidding anything, so having a nice truck didn't matter.

Eithery way, nobody stopped to ask this guy about his situation, so who knows? Walk by, laugh and move on...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

affekonig;990615 said:


> Ok, the hints obviously aren't helping. I think people should be required to learn how to use punctuation properly if they want to write anything. Ever. Not really, but this is pretty bad. Remember, the US has no official language and the country is a "melting pot" of immigrants.
> 
> I used to drive POS trucks every winter, make a bunch of money, sell them in the spring and repeat the next winter. I'd laugh at the guys in $40k trucks while mine did the exact same thing: move snow around. I had a super low overhead and none of my money went to a payment. I wasn't bidding anything, so having a nice truck didn't matter.
> 
> Eithery way, nobody stopped to ask this guy about his situation, so who knows? Walk by, laugh and move on...


The problem with the "melting pot" thing is that the people who are coming here are crap. When you take a great country like the USA, and mix it up with crap from all over, and then throw it in a pot and melt it, the once great country becomes diluted by crap and becomes nothing more than average. Is that what you want for the USA?


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey do you know the guys or lady that owns that truck is mexican if that is the home depot in evanston and the truck is the one I seen around I am 100 percent sure that guy is not mexican


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

anj4ever6236;990699 said:


> hey do you know the guys or lady that owns that truck is mexican if that is the home depot in evanston and the truck is the one I seen around I am 100 percent sure that guy is not mexican


Yea was the depot on oakton and mccormick


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd be nervous if I was you too. If he can still push snow and clear a lot with the blade messed up like that, imagine what he will be able to do when he is able to buy new equipment next year. He should have the money to be able to, since he's taking everyone's work.


----------



## noplower (Oct 17, 2007)

niko3772;990442 said:


> i just thing if you come into this country you shouldn't get 5 years of social security and not having to pay tax's on income for 5 years just to get on your feet... My Great Grand Father came to this country from Sicily in 1935 and worked his ass off..... nothing was handed to him...
> 
> I'm 3rd gen born in the US...
> 
> ...


Looks like you fit right in here LOL


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

noplower;1000081 said:


> Looks like you fit right in here LOL


Yep and I also have alot to say....LOL


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

What a Beast!


----------



## joesnowman (Nov 10, 2009)

niko3772;989912 said:


> yeah well it's more than likely that he's visiting our fine Country from the country of mexico.
> 
> so i would guess the guy doesnt have a DL or insurance on the vehicle and is using a fake SS# so come tax time he doesnt have to pay and he just get's a new # and goes about his merry way
> 
> but I could be wrong....


You have no idea of what you are talking about. The goverment has a problem hiring illegals to work, but has no problem taxing their paycheck each week. At the end of the year most of them can not do their taxes, and you can not tell me they earn over 50K a year to pay taxes. Most earn under 20k, and if they were supposed to file taxes they would get money back.
Your just mad because he drives a newer truck than yours.:laughing:


----------



## joesnowman (Nov 10, 2009)

niko3772;990442 said:


> i just thing if you come into this country you shouldn't get 5 years of social security and not having to pay tax's on income for 5 years just to get on your feet... My Great Grand Father came to this country from Sicily in 1935 and worked his ass off..... nothing was handed to him...
> 
> I'm 3rd gen born in the US...
> 
> ...


You can not even spell and your complaining. Thing and tax's:laughing:


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

joesnowman;1000992 said:


> You can not even spell and your complaining.


BTW... That's "you're" complaining.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe he plows his own business and the salt is for his parking lot not everyone can afford to pay others to plow..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

niko3772;990442 said:


> ....... having to pay tax's .....


Pay tax's what?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1001037 said:


> Pay tax's what?


 .................


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Be glad your not him and move on...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

joesnowman;1000992 said:


> You can not even spell and your complaining. Thing and tax's:laughing:





cubicinches;1000994 said:


> BTW... That's "you're" complaining.


HAHAHAHAHAHAH burned!!!!!!!!


----------

